# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Сетевые атаки  >  Зарегистрировали подозрительный трафик исходящий из вашей сети

## dmi3

Доброго времени суток, вот таким сообщением меня и других коллег на работе часто встречает поисковик, при этом просит внести свою лепту в обучение их ИИ путем _тыкания в капчу._ Это периодически надоедает и хочется это побороть.

Собственно экосистема: зоопарк рабочих компьютеров от ХР до 10, около 50+ активных пользователей в день.

Один белый внешний неменяющийся айпи, который и менять нельзя, привязка к специфичным ресурсам.

В качестве главного роутера - микротик, он умеет зеркалирование, и я надеюсь кто-то подскажет достаточно простую для неспециалиста инструкцию, как с помощью этой возможности, или любым другим способом можно выяснить какой (-ие) компьютер (-ы) генерируют плохой трафик тем самым загоняя весь ip в бан поисковиков (и nix.ru тоже  :Sad:  )

Буду рад любым советам!

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## olejah

Это с Google такая проблема, правильно? И только с ним?

----------


## dmi3

> Это с Google такая проблема, правильно? И только с ним?


Это в google
в yandex
в cloudflare
даже nix.ru прибанил наш ip, вручную разбанили, и через полчаса я снова был забанен их автосистемой

Дополнение: мы в Крыму, и действительно пользуемся vpn чаще среднестатистического пользователя, но причина ли это страданий - не факт

----------


## dmi3

День добрый, появилась новая информация:
По информации с нижеуказанных сайтов, с нашего адреса ведется рассылка спама, а так же адрес является публичным прокси
И если с первым утверждением можно согласиться (спам может идти с зараженных компьютеров), то со вторым - я категорично не понял, ведь большинство портов, в том числе самый популярный 8080 - закрыты.

https://www.ip2location.com/demo/91.200.44.126
https://www.ipqualityscore.com/free-.../91.200.44.126

Очень хотелось бы понять методику данных ресурсов, а так же произвести действия для выхода из этих "черных списков"

----------


## OlliHoly

Может быть Троян орудует? Не заразились где-нибудь?

----------


## dmi3

> Может быть Троян орудует? Не заразились где-нибудь?


Спасибо за поднятие темы, совсем забыл.
В итоге исследования оказался заражен роутер Mikrotik не обновленный вовремя который светился как прокси наружу, https://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/492892.php

Роутер соответственно почищен, обновлен, дыры залатаны, но из-за светящегося прокси адрес попал в 40+ блеклистов, удалятся из которых пришлось в ручном режиме, немного с эти помог mxtoolbox Blacklist Summary

До сих пор остались некоторые блеклисты, которые не удалили ип из базы, но гугл и яндекс практически перестали требовать капч.

На устранение проблемы после обнаружения ушло около 1,5 месяцев.

----------

